# New 25rss



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

We will be picking up our 25rss on tuesday. This will be our first TT and we are very excited (nervous). We have been to this site many times visiting and you all helped us make up our minds.

husband, wife and 3 kids plus one little yorkie


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, Bouchfam!!! *action action

Be sure to check out the pre-delivery inspection (PDI) info on this site!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

action *WELCOME *to the site action 
Bet you can't wait to get it ......how exciting








We are still waiting as well








Tami


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

bouchfam,

sunny Welcome to the site, and congratulations on your new Outback.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback!!!!!

Gary


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't be nervous. You picked a fine Outback. I was at first too but this site helped a lot. Just post anything that you have questions about and good luck with the PDI.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Glad you found us. Congrats on the Outback.

Rob


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Bouchfam,

I know you will like the 25rss. Outbacks are really a good camper (we are fond of our 25rss). You will continue to find all sorts of good info here, as well as good people.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome bouchfam to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 25RSS and only 3 more days how exciting
Hope your PDI goes vey well and post often









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Bouchfam!* action 
Enjoy your new toy!

What part of the country do you hail from? We have a number of rallies coming up, and there is bound to be one in your neck of the woods soon. We would love to meet you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the family!!!! action 
The nerves are GOOD - means you KNOW you picked the right one and are just bustin' at the seem to get out and to try it out!!!! (I understand....we're taking our 25RSS out for the 1st time next weekened.) Keep breathing!


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

We are currently in Kentucky but will be moving to RI in July. One reason we wanted TT makes moving so much easier. This will be our 9th move in the last 17 years! We have read about some of the rallies and we have been to Niagra Falls and loved it but we won't have much time this summer.

Hubby, wife, 3 kids and yorkie


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bouchfam said:


> We are currently in Kentucky but will be moving to RI in July. One reason we wanted TT makes moving so much easier. This will be our 9th move in the last 17 years! We have read about some of the rallies and we have been to Niagra Falls and loved it but we won't have much time this summer.
> 
> Hubby, wife, 3 kids and yorkie
> [snapback]99671[/snapback]​


Well.....let me also be the 1st to welcome you to New England. CHeck out the NE Fall Rall thread too...maybe that will fit your schedule a bit better. You're gonna need a break after moving!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

bouchfam,

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your new trailer! action

If you're getting tired of Kentucky, move further south and try Texas!









We would love to have you join us down here.

But if you head to RI, you're welcome to visit us anytime you like.

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action You're gonna love that trailer.

Scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

ALRIGHT BOUCHFAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go.


----------



## Robsaunderseshore (Apr 5, 2006)

We are also picking up our new 25RSS from Leos Vacation Center in Maryland on tuesday!

Rob and Sharon Saunders
2006 Dodge Dakota
4.7 Trailer Package
Heavy Duty Everything
3.55 gears

2006 25RSS


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bouchfam...WELCOME!!

You and your family are going to love the Outback.

Do yourself a BIG favor and leave the kids with someone when you go to pick up the Outback. The PDI should take you almost 3 hours and have to control kids and listen to the service person is not a good combination.


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

We are leaving the kids (school takes care of the problem). We would love to give Texas a shot but we move where the military tells us. We have heard it is beautiful in Newport but we will miss the warmth of the south.

Hubby, wife, 3 kids & max the yorkie


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

Congrats!!. What are you going to tow your new trailer with? We love ours. Can't wait for it to warm up.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Robsaunderseshore,

action Welcome to the Outbackers.com site sunny Congratulations on picking up the new 25RSS tomorrow







Hope everything goes well with the PDI. Post often and let you know how you are enjoying it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey - *IT'S TUESDAY!!!!*

Any one heard from Bouchfam or Robsaunderseshore? Nah - they're floating on Cloud 9 right now & I don't think its got a WiFi connection !!! Remember the day you brought YOUR new family member home? What a day!!! CONGRATS, GUYS!!!!


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

Ummm, it's only monday in Kentucky. I just got confirmation that my hb can get away tomorrow (he thinks maybe) and we are soooo excited. I already bought the memory pad from overstocks and tried that and went ahead and got two more.
I just can't wait to get it so i can start fixin things and spendin more money, Yikes!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bouchfam said:


> Ummm, it's only monday in Kentucky.Â I just got confirmation that my hb can get away tomorrow (he thinks maybe) and we are soooo excited.Â I already bought the memory pad from overstocks and tried that and went ahead and got two more.
> I just can't wait to get it so i can start fixin things and spendin more money, Yikes!
> [snapback]100237[/snapback]​


Are you sure? Weren't the clocks supposed to be set forward ... one day ... last week????









Of course it is - just checking to be sure you still have your feet on the ground (sounds like my head needs to be put back on my shoulders).





















shy


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats are in order. It is a big decision to make to jump off the fence and sign the order. Enjoy your new trailer.


----------

